# Mini Shears



## Salamander (7/2/16)

Has anyone got stock of these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (7/2/16)

Best is to go to a fishing shop. 
A place stocking bass and fly. 

Like www.mias.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/2/16)

Westpack


----------



## kimbo (7/2/16)

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/218764927/Fishing_Shears.html

sorry i love bidorbuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/16)

I bought mine from China mall 4 years ago for beard trimming. Still going strong!


----------



## shabbar (8/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I bought mine from China mall 4 years ago for beard trimming. Still going strong!



you trim your beard with shears ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (8/2/16)

shabbar said:


> you trim your beard with shears ?


When I don't have petrol for the Bush wacker yes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

